# [risolto] kernel panic

## polslinux

Ho compilato il kernel manulmente ma al riavvio va in kernel panic..."unable to sync VFS ecc ecc"

grub su ubuntu (gentoo in partizione SDA3)

```

title      Gentoo 2.6.32-r7-pol

root      (hd0,2)

kernel      /boot/2.6.32-r7-pol root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_ghedbjjc3 ro quiet
```

fstab gentoo

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/mapper/nvidia_ghedbjjc3      /      ext4      errors=remount-ro  0 1

/dev/mapper/nvidia_ghedbjjc5      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user        0 0

```

penso che questi file siano a posto...penso...perchè allora va in kernel panic?!?!Last edited by polslinux on Sat Apr 24, 2010 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

sei sicuro che /dev/mapper/nvidia_ghedbjjc3 esista sotto gentoo? secondo me dovresti provare a mettere il semplice /dev/sda3 in entrambi, e poi sarebbe buona norma specificare il più dettagliatamente possibile l'errore, non dire "ecc ecc"

----------

## polslinux

hai ragione, ma non me lo ricordo! C'è un log da qualche parte?

se scrivo /dev/sda3 mi dice che non esiste durante il boot e si riavvia in automatico!

----------

## polslinux

Ecco l'errore:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block

----------

## k01

controlla di aver incluso nel kernel il supporto al tuo controller sata/pata come built-in

----------

## polslinux

è incluso....

----------

## polslinux

con dev sda3 mi da:

EXT3-fs: /dev/sda3: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional feature

----------

## k01

ecco, allora controlla di aver formattato in ext4 come dici in fstab, e rimuovi l'opzione errors=remount-ro, perchè da quello che ho capito hai un po' scopiazzato il fstab che trovavi in ubuntu

----------

## polslinux

Ok grazie  :Smile:  appena arrivo a casa provo...cmq si mi sono aiutato con ubuntu...poi ho un'altra idea da provare appena arrivo a casa...verso le 14.30 ti so dire se va  :Wink: 

----------

## polslinux

è in ext4, ho provato così:

in menu.lst su ubuntu ho messo l'opzione nvidia_ghedbjiv3

in etc fstab gentoo ho messo /dev/sda3...

però:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

----------

## polslinux

Allego lspci + config kernel:

http://www.multiupload.com/AIK98BGPXK

----------

## k01

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> è in ext4, ho provato così:
> 
> in menu.lst su ubuntu ho messo l'opzione nvidia_ghedbjiv3
> 
> in etc fstab gentoo ho messo /dev/sda3...
> ...

 

devi mettere in entrambi /dev/sda3 e togli anche errors=remount-ro nelle opzioni di fstab, e aggiungici invece noatime.

dalla configurazione di grub toglierei anche le opzioni ro quiet relative al kernel per ora, meno opzioni ci sono = meno complicazioni, al massimo le aggiungi successivamente

ovviamente anche la swap in fstab la devi indicare con /dev/sda5 e non /dev/mapper/nvidia......

PS: esiste la funzione "modifica messaggio" invece che metterne 3 di fila

----------

## polslinux

Ok, fatto come hai detto...ho ri(x5)compilato il kernel abilitando vari moduli sata e scsi....l'errore completo è:

```
ROOF-NFS: no FS server available, giving up

VFS: unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

kernel-panic: not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(2,0)
```

----------

## k01

ma in questo caso non dovevi affatto ricompilare il kernel, e ora comunque mi sto un po' perdendo... questo errore

```
kernel-panic: not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(2,0)
```

te lo da inserendo in grub.conf la direttiva root=/dev/sda3? se si, è un passo indietro rispetto a prima, perchè prima lo vedeva correttamente, solo non riusciva a montare la partizione, ora invece è come se non vede più il disco, e potrebbe essere che hai inserito come modulo il supporto al tuo controller sata (cosa da NON fare)

----------

## polslinux

aspetta che faccio ordine...allora se in menu.lst (ubuntu 9.10 usa grub 0.97) metto:

```
root=/dev/sda3
```

il pc si riavvia...mi da una sfilza di roba e poi si riavvia senza andare in KP

Se invece metto:

```
root=/dev/mapper/nvidia_ghedbjjc3
```

mi da quegli errori sopra riportati!

Ti dico alcune cose..dimmi se secondo te possono esserne causa:

1) posso aver fatto casini coi permessi della partizione?

2) devo mettere il flag bootable alla partizione?

----------

## k01

DEVI mettere root=/dev/sda3, ed essere preciso riguardo agli errori che da prima di riavviarsi. comunque è meglio un riavvio che un kernel panic   :Wink: 

hai modificato anche le opzioni in fstab? il tuo fstab dovrebbe essere così:

```

shm               /dev/shm   tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/sda3      /                ext4         noatime        0 1

/dev/sda5      none          swap        sw                0 0 
```

----------

## polslinux

si, il mio fstab è quello, il mio grub è quello ora!

Lo so che devo essere preciso negli errori ma appena do INVIo mi da una marea di scritte (perchè non c'è l'opzione quiet giustamente) e si riavvia...non ho il tempo di vedere che c'è scritto...

----------

## Xytovl

Non è che hai attivato qualche funzione di RAID semi-hardware sulla scheda madre ? Non ho mai visto un /dev/mapper/nvidiaxxx per accedere ad una partizione.

----------

## polslinux

Non saprei ma non penso!

è comparso quella roba li da quando uso ubuntu karmic!

EDIT: 

EXT3-FS: sda3 couldn't mount because of unsupported feature!

questo è l'errore....ora provo ad aggiungere: rootfstype=ext4 ....speriamooooooooooo!!!

EDIT 2:

aggiungendo l'opzione sopra quell'errore sparisce....ma mi vengono questi (che avevo anche prima solo che non riuscivo a scrivere per la velocità) e si riavvia:

vi do la foto di quelle che compare prima di riavviarsi:

http://imgur.com/v8dKo.jpgLast edited by polslinux on Fri Apr 23, 2010 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xytovl

Su http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/NVRAID_with_dmraid leggo che il /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxx corrisponde proprio al raid nvidia...

Ubuntu deve in qualche modo capirlo da solo, quello che Gentoo ovviamente non fa. Se non devi fare dual-boot con un Windows anche lui su RAID il più saggio sarebbe disattivare quella funzione nel BIOS e, se le partizioni sono illeggibili, riinstallare tutto. Altrimenti puoi leggere l'articolo del wiki per farlo funzionare

----------

## polslinux

intanto grazie per avermi illuminato su questo  :Very Happy: 

poi si ho un dual boot windows per i miei fratelli (autocad e labview per università) quindi non piallabile...ora provo a ricompilare il kernel e vediamo che succede....ps: guarda l'edit2 sopra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polslinux

ma che strano...allora da ubuntu, con gparted mi da come dispositivi disponibili:

/dev/sda

/dev/mapper/nvidia_ghedbjjc

se io cerco di formattare /dev/sda3 mi dice che non esiste!!!

posso formattare solo se scelgo /dev/mapper/nvidia_ghedbjjc3

mi sa che disabilito sto azz di raid...mi comporta qualcosa?

----------

## polslinux

1) formatto partizione

2) formattata in EXT3 e NON in EXT4

3) rifatto le stesse cose di prima (forse un po' meglio   :Laughing:  )

4) ORA SONO DENTRO GENTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti, particolarmente grazie a The Extremer, sei stato molto gentile  :Very Happy: 

----------

